# P-51D Mustang 6N-X (44-14387) 'Tar Heel'



## Dixon Cannon (Nov 7, 2011)

Hello mates! I'm the new guy so I thought I'd start with a question. Feel free to direct me to the proper spot if necessary. But here goes...
The photo I found on Google directed me to this site, but I can't access the image. This is the shot of 'Tar Heel' after it's crash by Lt. Bert Stiles in November of 1944. I'd like a larger version of it it if it's available somewhere. 

Here is the shot:






Any ideas?

Thanks,
Dixon Cannon 

_P-51D Mustang 6N-X (44-14387) (specifications), which he named 'Tar Heel', when he was assigned to the 505th Fighter Squadron, 339th Fighter Group, 8th USAAF. Fowlmere, ETO_


----------



## Ratsel (Nov 8, 2011)

I have this:

Col James R Starnes of Wilmington, North Carolina...who was an ace with six air victories and six air to ground victories. In the UK during WW II he flew " TAR HEEL" a P-51 with the 339th Fighter Group ,501st SQ out of a small grass strip near the village of Fowlmere.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 9, 2011)

I'm not sure but the plane in the pic above might have been another P-51D of the name. It's serial was not 44-14387 but 472152. 

Another image.. Source... 1/32 Dragon Mustang (with aftermarket goodies) 505th FS 6N-X "Tar - ARC Discussion Forums - Page 2







A profile of the 44-14387...






and here...

Tar Heel Giclee






and the one for 472152 here...










The profile source... Aircraft illustration


----------

